# Capt. Nathan’s Port Mansfield, TX Report; 1/13-1/16/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Scouting on Monday, we found ourselves surrounded by mullet and what seemed to be a school of reds. We were hooking up almost every cast with upper slot reds, then as luck would have it Capt. Joe hooked up with two trophy class trout about 10 minutes apart. 

Met with high winds and rising tides on Tuesday, fish gave us the slip 
on day one. Day two we adjusted and found rafts of mullet 
holding over knee to thigh deep grass beds. Although we had 
several solid redfish and keeper size trout, the trophy fish didn’t
play until late afternoon. But, that’s why we are down here, searching
for that one big trophy fish.

All our fish were released to fight another day.

Lots of fun with these boys over the 3 days, and congrats to Dale on his PB 
trout. Can’t wait to see y’all boys again soon, and thank y’all for your service
in the SAPD(San Antonio Police Department).


----------

